# R8: In Detail



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has incorporated the name and the genes of the five-time Le Mans winner, the Audi R8, into a spectacular sports car. Three years after the unveiling of the Audi Le Mans quattro concept car, the production version will be making its debut at the Paris Motor Show in the guise of the new Audi R8 mid-engined sports model. It is a fascinating driving machine and the sporty pinnacle of the Audi brand. The mid-mounted 420 bhp V8 FSI engine, quattro permanent four-wheel drive and Audi Space Frame aluminium body form the basis for truly outstanding driving dynamics. The Audi R8 will be available to order from 28 September 2006; first deliveries will be made in the first half of 2007.
* Full Story *


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

Insert drool


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

W O W . . . 
That is amazing.
...and I'd love to know more about the auto-box- is it a double clutch DSG style unit or is a more like a BMW SMG?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (p.r.walker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_W O W . . . 
That is amazing.
...and I'd love to know more about the auto-box- is it a double clutch DSG style unit or is a more like a BMW SMG?

New Tech.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi R8 Press Release* »_optionally the Audi R tronic sequential-shift gearbox. Here, too, the influence of the motorsport world is clearly evident, with a joystick gear-shift on the centre console and, most especially, the paddles mounted on the steering wheel, which are a long-established ergonomic feature in motorsport. The best illustration of this is once again the Le Mans winning Audi R8, which also enables the driver to change gear on the steering wheel.
'Shift by wire' technology provides for very fast gear-shifting and an outstanding power-to-weight ratio, allied to compact gearbox dimensions. The Sport mode, with its fast shifting, guarantees the absolute maximum in terms of driving fun. An automatic mode can also be selected.


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (phaeton)*

one of those with a 6 speed...perfect


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (arcem)*

so sexy, i was just lamenting today that ferrari lost it's touch with the F430. I'm glad to see someone still understands eligent and modern sports car design.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

Whoa, mama - they knocked the ball out of the park with this one. It looks even better than I thought it would - espeically those headlamps. Beautiful work, indeed.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (p.r.walker)*

This thing is mostly hot, but I can't understand why that one area is painted (or unpainted) black. Doesn't seem to fit with the lines, imho. I can't believe they are actually using LED headlights. Very well done. Any idea on the price? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *p.r.walker* »_...and I'd love to know more about the auto-box- is it a double clutch DSG style unit or is a more like a BMW SMG?

I would bet that they took the E-Gear system out of the Gallardo and used that rather then building a new DSG box.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (venom600)*

Word on price is somewhere around the $100,000.00 mark.
Start saving your pennies ;-)


----------



## TexzVW (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (venom600)*

A hot looking car. Anyone else think it looks like a baby bugatti? Really makes me rethink how bad I NEED a 911.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

The main problem I see with this is that it's completely outclassed in the area of performance.
It really couldn't have been _ that _ much more expensive to make a 500hp engine (the standard for super cars nowadays).
However, if the production version looks this sexy, I'm sure it will sell.
It's just difficult to imagine buying a supercar that can be out-performed by not so few sub-$50k modern production cars.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_The main problem I see with this is that it's completely outclassed in the area of performance.
It really couldn't have been _ that _ much more expensive to make a 500hp engine (the standard for super cars nowadays).
However, if the production version looks this sexy, I'm sure it will sell.
It's just difficult to imagine buying a supercar that can be out-performed by not so few sub-$50k modern production cars.

As soon as the Gallardo is bumped to 550+ hp - Audi will release the 500hp V10 version of the R8. It's not a matter of if but when.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

The R8 is not about pure performance - it is about style and technology. Most important, it is a technology showcase for Audi and it is, to date, the pinnacle of Audi's design and engineering themes. The more I photos I look at of this car the more I realize how truly beautiful a design it is. I think many of the design elements - internal and exterior, are going to make their way into the next generation models; specifically the new dashboard design.
While the R8 cockpit is far more driver oriented, I think many of those design elements will carry over successfully.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As soon as the Gallardo is bumped to 550+ hp - Audi will release the 500hp V10 version of the R8. It's not a matter of if but when.

When the RS6 comes out with its own RS V10 treatment..
Consider the S4 V8 (344hp) to the RS4 V8 (420hp)
then
Consider the S6 V10 (435hp) to the future RS6 V10 (rumored 500-550hp)
I'm sure Audi will build its R8 V10 based on the RS6 motor, same as they did the R8 V8 with the RS4 motor.
Even if it were to have 550hp.. Audi could easily make it "limited", and get away with it because it will sell out immediately. Anybody that didnt get one will have to go buy a Lamborghini Gallardo.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_The main problem I see with this is that it's completely outclassed in the area of performance.

I am betting that this car isn't designed to compete with the Gallardo/F430/Ford GT crowd and is more designed to compete with the 911 C4S and the Aston V8 Vantage, both of which are outclassed in performance by more expensive cars. In the case of the Aston, it's relatively tame performance hasn't stopped it selling like hotcakes. This should hold it's own quite nicely.


----------



## Mr Radio (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

That is perfection on 19" wheels.
Once again, Audi takes a fantastic concept and somehow makes it better as a production car.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_The main problem I see with this is that it's completely outclassed in the area of performance.
It really couldn't have been _ that _ much more expensive to make a 500hp engine (the standard for super cars nowadays).
However, if the production version looks this sexy, I'm sure it will sell.
It's just difficult to imagine buying a supercar that can be out-performed by not so few sub-$50k modern production cars.

Hmmn, what outclasses it? And what do those cars cost? (yup, the Z06 Vette is insane, but what if it rains?)
This car is meant to be a competitor to the 911. 
This car is an everyday sports car/ near super car.
RB


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (DBLFRVGNGN)*

And i think Audi is stepping up the exotic sports car class.
Just imagine what people will think when they can buy a reliable high end sports car that has nice features and luxuries








Compare a Porsche or Ferrari interior with an Audi


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: R8: In Detail (bugzy)*

I would like more info on the R Tronic


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (iwantanaudi)*

Seems to be 'e-gear' from Lambo.
RB


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail (DBLFRVGNGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBLFRVGNGN* »_
Hmmn, what outclasses it? And what do those cars cost? (yup, the Z06 Vette is insane, but what if it rains?)
This car is meant to be a competitor to the 911. 
This car is an everyday sports car/ near super car.
RB

FIrst off, if it's $100k+, it competes more directly with a Porsche Turbo then a 911 or even 911S. The Turbo easily outclasses it.
IN the sub-50k range, you have the following cars that are very comparable performance-wise:
-Subaru IMpreza WRX STi
-Z06
-E46 M3
-E90 335xi
-BMW Z4 M Coupe
-BMW z4 M Roadster
-Ford Mustang Cobra
No, I obviously understand that this car isn't about raw performance - I made that very clear in my previous post.
But at the same time, if * I * were in the market, and the competition in the same price range (excluding Aston Marten) were all substantially faster, it would probably dampen my enthusiasm.
The performance bar for true supercars has been raised time and time again in the past decade. 420hp and 0-60 in 4.6 seconds no longer cuts it - both in reality as well as in magazine comparisons. 
That said, the car will probably sell well - just not with the exotic performance crowd.


----------



## Mr Radio (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

To me, this car should compete against the 9114S. I'm not surprised to see that their manufacturer performance numbers are almost identical. Now, hopefully Audi prices it competitively with the 9114S, and it retails it for around 90k. 
If its already available for order, shouldn't a price be floating around somewhere?


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

Yup C4 911S, price one out- easily gets to $115k with out even trying.
Compare that car to the R8 for the same $$$. 420 vs 355Hp, mid engine vs. rear engine, etc. The Turbo is faster, but outclassing? I'm not sure.
Of course we cant get away from the fact that SOME of the cars you mentioned can put up some staggeringly good acceleration numbers (and cost quite little), they still arent the car that a 911 or R8 is. (lets also be aware that the R8 can be an everyday/all year long/anyweather machine. so that rules out some other cars)
Also, Audi claims 4.8 to 60 on the RS4, and magazines get 4.3 regularly (i believe). Audi likes to be pretty conservative with acceleration numbers- underclaim and over deliver.
Not that its all that important, i'm thinking the R8 will achieve zip to 60 in 4.1 or better. Not too shabby.
Its all good. One thing the R8 has going for it is this- IT'S NOT A PORSCHE! That 911 is so played out!
RB


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
IN the sub-50k range, you have the following cars that are very comparable performance-wise:
-Subaru IMpreza WRX STi
-Z06
-E46 M3
-E90 335xi
-BMW Z4 M Coupe
-BMW z4 M Roadster
-Ford Mustang Cobra 

LOL - gotta leave it to the car lounge to define performance as manufacturers claimed 0-60 number








Get real. Those shopping for this car wouldn't consider ANY of the cars on that list - except maybe the Z06.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

And the new Z06 isnt sub 50K, its 70K w/ as much as 25k of sidesticker currently.
RB


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

The R8 will get to 60 in around 4 seconds. The RS4 @ 4,000 pounds does it in 4.3. The R8 will be around 500 pounds lighter, with better weight distribution.


----------



## Anim8or (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

Audi itself said the R8 is a 911 competitor and will be priced accordingly. Period. Any arguments claiming that it will compete (and be 'outclassed) with cars in a higher model range are incorrect. I think Audi knows a thing or two about market positioning.
The R8 is a superb new entry in its class. With a real-world 0-60 time in the low 4 second range, it will also be amongst the fastest (if not THE fastest) in its segment. Throw in Audi's superior build quality and interior/exterior design, and you have a hit on your hands.
Also, plans are already in motion for a V10FSI and eventual deisel V12 that will position the car into exotc supercar territory.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: R8: In Detail (Mr Radio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Radio* »_To me, this car should compete against the 9114S. I'm not surprised to see that their manufacturer performance numbers are almost identical. Now, hopefully Audi prices it competitively with the 9114S, and it retails it for around 90k. 
If its already available for order, shouldn't a price be floating around somewhere?

Its available for order in Germany, noit the US. It wont come to the US till fall of 07. 
And please people, for the love of god, don't convert Euro pricing to US dollars again!!!







We have all seen now that AoA prices Audi WAY cheaper here than they would be if you did a direct conversion. RS 4s in europe sellf for arounf $85K if you were to do a direct conversion. 
The R8 starts at 104,000 Euros. It would reason to believe it'll cost about the same, if not less, than that in the US in dolars.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
LOL - gotta leave it to the car lounge to define performance as manufacturers claimed 0-60 number








Get real. Those shopping for this car wouldn't consider ANY of the cars on that list - except maybe the Z06. 


Hang on there spanky.
The majority of buyers, badge whores, etc..., buy the car on image. For the non-enthusiast, 0-60 times and magazine comparisons are what rank the supercars.
All I was saying, and I'll say it yet again, is that the car's powertrain, to me, is unimpressive.
And I know damn well people won't cross shop a Mustang Cobra and an R8 - I never once said that. I was using them as illustrations of the unimpressiveness of the drive train.
Let me reiterate - th car is beautiful. I think it will be a success.
But that's not what I'm talking about here.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

Highly dubious claim ahead warning

_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
For the non-enthusiast, 0-60 times and magazine comparisons are what rank the supercars.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Highly dubious claim ahead warning


Oh I'm sorry. I must be wrong.
Apparently non-enthusiasts are concerned with the car's ability to lap the Nurburghring, or if the car's pedals are optimally aligned for heel-toing?
give me a break. 
Why is it sooooo unbelievable that I'm no longer impressed with a 420hp V8 in a $100,000 supercar?
That's all I'm saying.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_Oh I'm sorry. I must be wrong.
Apparently non-enthusiasts are concerned with the car's ability to lap the Nurburghring, or if the car's pedals are optimally aligned for heel-toing?
give me a break. 
Why is it sooooo unbelievable that I'm no longer impressed with a 420hp V8 in a $100,000 supercar?
That's all I'm saying.

Are you impressed by a 290hp $70k Cayman S? Because that is the cost of that car with a few options that most cars in the $30k come with. 
The problem is that it's the whole of the car - not just the amount of hp it has. For that matter 100hp per liter is pretty impressive in it's own right. 
When the AVERAGE cost of a car is over $30k - $100k isn't all that much anymore.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you impressed by a 290hp $70k Cayman S? Because that is the cost of that car with a few options that most cars in the $30k come with. 
The problem is that it's the whole of the car - not just the amount of hp it has. For that matter 100hp per liter is pretty impressive in it's own right. 
When the AVERAGE cost of a car is over $30k - $100k isn't all that much anymore.

truuuuueeeee but when you label something a "supercar" I think needs something "super" for an engine.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

All I'm saying is compare this to, for example, the new M5.
How f'n more awesome would this car be with an F1-inspired V10 producing 500hp and peaking at 9k rpms?
All I'm saying is that the car gets me going. It looks super-modern, super-hot, and basically like a Veyron and a Gallardo had a magnificent baby. Why not make the engine something to write home about too?


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you impressed by a 290hp $70k Cayman S? Because that is the cost of that car with a few options that most cars in the $30k come with. 
The problem is that it's the whole of the car - not just the amount of hp it has. For that matter 100hp per liter is pretty impressive in it's own right. 
When the AVERAGE cost of a car is over $30k - $100k isn't all that much anymore.

The answer is generally yes.
The Cayman is lightweight mid-engine roadster with a hard top. It's not supposed to be a supercar. It does what it does, and it does it well.
This, however, is a "supercar" with less horsepower than the cheaper and more sedate S6.


----------



## Mr Radio (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

Audi does not refer to this car as a "super-car" throughout its entire press release linked by the OP. It does, however, refer to it as a sports car. Perhaps the terminology has caused this perceived inadequacy of the R8. 
This car is analogous to the Porsche 911, it is a _premium_ sports car. It can get away with costing 100k because the car is engineered, built, and drives better than any 50k value-rocket. I am not trying to argue, just saying that the R8 should be appreciated for what it is, an alternative to the 911.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
The answer is generally yes.
The Cayman is lightweight mid-engine roadster with a hard top. It's not supposed to be a supercar. It does what it does, and it does it well.
This, however, is a "supercar" with less horsepower than the cheaper and more sedate S6.


Where exactly did you see Audi calling this a "supercar"? Last I checked, they've called it a sports car. They also are very clear that car competes against the 911. Also, not a super car (at least, in non-Turbo and GT3 form). 
And you have a great idea there. Lets give it the same HP as the Gallardo. Cause that would make sense.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (GTX141)*

If this car is supposed to compete with the 911, it will do well because the 911 looks like a Beetle compared to this. How striking...I love the silver panel aft of the front doors especially on the light blue model. Wheels suck, but is it even coming to the US?


_Modified by ACD at 9:08 AM 9/29/2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_The answer is generally yes.
The Cayman is lightweight mid-engine roadster with a hard top. It's not supposed to be a supercar. It does what it does, and it does it well.
This, however, is a "supercar" with less horsepower than the cheaper and more sedate S6.

But other cars for less than half the money - provide better performance if you just measure 0-60 for example.
To further the comparison - the non S Cayman provides even less performance for slightly less money. Of course - Audi will be providing a 500+hp version of the R8 as soon as the Gallardo goes to 550hp. So they have two models in the range - providing options in terms of both cost and power. It's not like Porsche has one 911 either.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But other cars for less than half the money - provide better performance if you just measure 0-60 for example.
To further the comparison - the non S Cayman provides even less performance for slightly less money. Of course - Audi will be providing a 500+hp version of the R8 as soon as the Gallardo goes to 550hp. So they have two models in the range - providing options in terms of both cost and power. It's not like Porsche has one 911 either. 

I'd like to see MTM figure out a supercharger for the R8 before the V10 comes out.
I'd also like to see MTM work on a supercharger for the S6/S8 V10.. hopefully down the road put it in the V10 R8.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

Wow! Can't wait to see the magazine compario's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

what about the lotus exige. is that not a supercar, in my mind it is, yet it has less than 250hp if I remember correctly. HP isn't everything.


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: R8: In Detail (chisai88)*

I'm sorry but how much horspower a car has doesn't make it a supercar to me. It's mostly about power to weight ratio. lotus is a prime example of this. It you can shave the weight and give it excellent handling characteristics then 420 hp is plenty. now granted Audi isn't exactly known for their light cars, this probably isn't the case.
Do I personally think the V8 with 420 hp is enough for this car?? not really, but I do think the car will be completely awesome to drive. If it ends up being around 100k, that will be an excellent buy for what you get. granted i wish it was the V10 twin turbo from the prototype, but that would of been stepping all over Lambos toes along with some of the other sister companies of VAG. understandable decision for production purposes.
I would really like to see a bare bones performance minded,stylish, AWD sportscar in the sub 50K come out from Audi. Just to shut everyone up. There capable of it but if it ever happens, thats something we never see




_Modified by ced at 11:41 AM 10/27/2006_


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: R8: In Detail (ced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ced* »_
Do I personally think the V8 with 420 hp is enough for this car?? not really, 

This is my whole damn point. People are taking parts of my argument out of context, creating a straw man, burning the straw man, and then claiming I'm an idiot.
Believe me - I've driven and tracked my fair share of supercars. Granted I personally don't own any (yet), but my family and friends own more than a couple. I know what they look for. 
Generally there are 2 kinds of supercar owners. 
1) The more performance oriented buyers that race their cars likely won't find the performance of the R8 compelling when compared with much cheaper cars such as the Elise or STi. Moreover, the similarly priced 997TT is a much more powerful, probably better performing car. Granted, these owners are the MINORITY. I HAVE ACKNOWLEDGED THIS MANY TIMES IN THIS THREAD. * THESE KINDS OF BUYERS SEE THE R8 AS A SHOW QUEEN. ESSENTIALLY A $125,000 CAR THAT CAN BE BESTED BY NUMEROUS $60k AND CHEAPER CARS. * In fact, I know of 3 potential buyers specifically who already have laughed at the R8. Granted, three people is hardly stastically significant. But my Uncle who seriously tracks his 550hp Porsche Techart 996 Turbo is looking for a replacement next year. I can tell you that the R8 is toward the bottom of that list.
2) The other group of buyers are the image-conscious. These are the majority of supercar and high-end sportscar buyers. AS I SAID MANY TIMES, THE R8 WILL BE A HIT WITH THIS GROUP. I've never disputed this fact. I've never disputed that a 420hp V8 is *plenty* for any buyer in this group. I've never disputed that the R8 will sell well in this group. IN fact, you read it here folks, * the R8 will likely be a resounding success*.
That's not my point. That never was. That never will be.
To myself, and many others, and most owners in that first group above, a super-car or high end sports car, or whatever you want to label the R8, should ALWAYS first and foremost push the envelope.
In present days with $65k cars putting down 500hp, $80k cars putting down over 500hp, and the "norm" in the ~$120k - $150k price segment being sub-4 second 0-60 times, the R8 doesnt' cut it. That is all I'm saying.
It's a car that puts good looks first, and mind-numbing performance second.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

I love that C4S 997 that puts down 355 horsepower and can cost upwards of $110K. What a hunk of crap!!!























You're killing me with this stuff. I know this is the internet, but sheesh- its still a little early to be knowing who will and who will not buy the R8. What happens if the R8 proves itself to kick tons of ass on the street and track? I doubt it will suck too terribly. What if the R8 has another 30 horsepower their not talking about and will keep within a few tenths of the 911Turbo in a straight line and out do it around a bend? Could happen, it might. And what if 2 buddies, one has a 911 Turbo and has an R8 and their at a HPDE and someone in a stripped out rollcaged Chevy Cobalt w/ heavy engine mods eats them alive? Will they kill themselves? Maybe. 







(also, help me out with the 120K-150K cars that are sub 4 second cars besides the 911TT. I cant think of any others.)

It's all good, i dont even know why i posted this.








RB


_Modified by DBLFRVGNGN at 9:16 AM 10/30/2006_


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*

I have to take exception to your assumption that a sub $50k car will be close in performance to the R8. For starters, a Z06 and an M3 are not sub $50, later you state a sub $60 could possibly beat the R8 in performance, please list one.
I have put thousands of miles on the RS4 with the same FSI 4.2 V8 and 8250rpm redline, it is not like any other engine I have driven. Peak horsepower is but one number to examine, the area under the curve and weight of the car are two other very important numbers. I can tell you the 4.2FSI is a fantastic motor developing power all the way across the power band, and the amount of air it moves at 8250rpm is amazing. An M3 cannot compete with the RS4, yet when you improve the engine( by lowering the position and using a dry sump system, lighten the car, improve the suspension and weight distribution, and create the R8 somehow the M3 will compete with it?
The only car that MIGHT be close to beating the R8 on your list under $50k is the Mustang, but we will have to see how fast the mustang really is, and how fast the R8 really is (my guess is 0-60 4.0 or 3.9sec)
Here is a question, if you had to pick a car under $50k to race against an R8 on a real track, completely stock, and you were racing for pink slips, which car would you pick. (under $50k means actual price a dealer would charge you, not MSRP or base price)
I would pick the Mustang, but I'm not sure which car would win.
I'll let you know after I drive one.
FYI
BMW Z4 M Coupe Stock with no options starts at $51,795 without tax and title. Roadster is more.
BMW 335i is less expensive, but 120hp less and heavier. Power to weight will not be close.
Corvette Z06 BASE MSRP is $70,000 without tax and title. (or dealer premium)
BMW M3 MSRP $50,595 and is not even close in performance. (beaten by RS4 which is slower than R8)
Subaru WRX STI Good bang for buck, but still 120hp less and almost the same weight.
So 4 of the cars on your "sub-$50k" list were not sub $50k. 
Will it beat sub $100k cars?? no, and that should be the debate. I think if Audi brings out a true "supercar" it should run the V10 or a turbo version of the 4.2 V8 or 5.2 V10. The price difference between a turbo or non-turbo motor should not be much, but somehow the manufacturers make it seem like turbo's are made of gold.
Under $75k I would take the Z06 without a doubt.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: R8: In Detail (SchnellFowVay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SchnellFowVay* »_
1) The more performance oriented buyers that race their cars likely won't find the performance of the R8 compelling when compared with much cheaper cars such as the Elise or STi. Moreover, the similarly priced 997TT is a much more powerful, probably better performing car. Granted, these owners are the MINORITY. I HAVE ACKNOWLEDGED THIS MANY TIMES IN THIS THREAD. * THESE KINDS OF BUYERS SEE THE R8 AS A SHOW QUEEN. ESSENTIALLY A $125,000 CAR THAT CAN BE BESTED BY NUMEROUS $60k AND CHEAPER CARS. * In fact, I know of 3 potential buyers specifically who already have laughed at the R8. Granted, three people is hardly stastically significant. But my Uncle who seriously tracks his 550hp Porsche Techart 996 Turbo is looking for a replacement next year. I can tell you that the R8 is toward the bottom of that list.

Isn't the internet great......have you seen any actual performance figures for the R8 yet? NRing times? No you haven't - because there aren't any yet. 
If I owned a 550hp MODIFIED car - i'd have a hard time buying something with less hp as well. Of course - it's like comparing a Porsche Turbo to a regular 911 - since the R8 with the V8 is the lower model of the line. Things will be different when the V10 is released. However, insider information has it that the R8 isn't very far off the 997 TT Nring time with only the "advertised" 420hp.

_Quote »_It's a car that puts good looks first, and mind-numbing performance second.


Please elaborate on it's performance, i'd really like to see some real world numbers for the car as I stated above.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: R8: In Detail ([email protected])*

R8 Colors (taken from Audi.de)
Ibisweiss = Ibis White (Ibis is a type of bird)
Brillantrot = Brilliant Red
Eissilber Metallic = Ice Silver Metallic
Jetblau Metallic = Jet Blue Metallic
Daytonagrua Perleffekt = Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
Monterreygrun Perleffekt = Monterrey Green Pearl Effect
Mugelloblau Perleffekt = Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
Phantomschwarz Perleffekt = Phantom Black Pearl Effect


----------

